# Topping NX3s



## Magicman74

Can anyone confirm that you can swap the opamps as listed?


----------



## Palash

Yes you can swap the opamps but buffer chip is soldered. It would be great if the buffer ic also can be swap able.

.


----------



## Magicman74

Palash said:


> Yes you can swap the opamps but buffer chip is soldered. It would be great if the buffer ic also can be swap able.
> 
> .


I'm not familiar with the chip they are using for the buffer but the LME is a decent chip.  I already have a NX3 but I think I might grab the NX3S too.  For $60 it can't be too bad.  I already like the NX3 better then the Fiio offerings.  The slight warmth really works well with my Beyers.


----------



## Magicman74 (Nov 7, 2018)

Okay here goes, I'm no expert in giving reviews but now that I have the NX3s in the house I'll give you some quick impressions vs the original NX3 and Fiio A5.
 I've not swapped opamps yet so this is in stock form.  First off the build quality is top rate just like the original.  It feels very sturdy in the hand even more so then the A5.  The A5 is of top quality as well.
The NX3s is in the same form factor as the original but just about a few mm longer, it looks like they needed need a little more room for the recessed knob and maybe internals.  As far as sound goes, WOW!!!  it really sounds fantastic.  The differences between the original and the S is very slight.
As I said I haven't swapped opamps yet but here is my take:
 I don't have the original specs for the original but I think the NX3s might not be true as listed.  They have it rated at much more power but I'm not hearing it, oh it has plenty of power for my 250 ohm Beyers but if you volume match, the Original has just a tad more power in low gain, high gain for me it's hard to tell as they both get way too loud for me to make a call.
For complete sound is where it gets a bit crazy.  Both in low gain no Bass boost. The Nx3s is clean and crisp sounding just a tad cleaner then the original. Not by much it seems just a tad more detailed but both are really detailed.  The bass on both are completely the same in my opinion, Now the mids on the Nx3s seems to just sound more detailed.
 The highs are nearly identical as well.  I think the NX3s just has a tad longer decay in the notes. As far as sound stage the NX3s is for sure wider and a tad deeper. Much better then the A5 IMO.
  Now if you put both into High gain they both retain the same sound as in Low gain.  I'm only hearing gain here, no coloration or anything added which is fantastic.  But once you hit the Bass boost things get crazy.  The NX3s has some serious bass here.  I think it might be more of Mid-Bass but I don't notice it bleeding into anything else.   If you kick in the boost on the original it is Sub-Bass and Imo works much better.  It's tighter and cleaner.
 It's really a hard call on which on to recommend?  Both are $60 and Imo a deal for what you get..  You really have to up your spending maybe in the 200-300 range to beat this little thing.   I'd say grab the NX3s, the plus here is its a tad cleaner sound even tho the Bass boost is not my cup of tea. Plus you can roll the opamps.   $60 it's really a fantastic deal if you just need a standalone small foot print amp.


----------



## Palash

Magicman74 said:


> Okay here goes, I'm no expert in giving reviews but now that I have the NX3s in the house I'll give you some quick impressions vs the original NX3 and Fiio A5.
> I've not swapped opamps yet so this is in stock form.  First off the build quality is top rate just like the original.  It feels very sturdy in the hand even more so then the A5.  The A5 is of top quality as well.
> The NX3s is in the same form factor as the original but just about a few mm longer, it looks like they needed need a little more room for the recessed knob and maybe internals.  As far as sound goes, WOW!!!  it really sounds fantastic.  The differences between the original and the S is very slight.
> As I said I haven't swapped opamps yet but here is my take:
> ...


Thanks for your words. I am going to pick it in 11.11 alliexpress sale for 50 $.


----------



## Shane D

Magicman74 said:


> Okay here goes, I'm no expert in giving reviews but now that I have the NX3s in the house I'll give you some quick impressions vs the original NX3 and Fiio A5.
> I've not swapped opamps yet so this is in stock form.  First off the build quality is top rate just like the original.  It feels very sturdy in the hand even more so then the A5.  The A5 is of top quality as well.
> The NX3s is in the same form factor as the original but just about a few mm longer, it looks like they needed need a little more room for the recessed knob and maybe internals.  As far as sound goes, WOW!!!  it really sounds fantastic.  The differences between the original and the S is very slight.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the review. So, are you saying that it is a better unit than the A5? It is on MassDrop at $50.00 and the A5 goes for like $129.00, which is almost triple the price. Can you compare bass boost on the NX3s and the A5? My 'phones are all pretty easy to drive, but I do have a HE4XX on the way. While I don't llisten loud (I only use 50% to 60% of the power available on my Sony NW-ZX300), I am curious about the sound.


Shane D


----------



## Magicman74

Shane D said:


> Thanks for the review. So, are you saying that it is a better unit than the A5? It is on MassDrop at $50.00 and the A5 goes for like $129.00, which is almost triple the price. Can you compare bass boost on the NX3s and the A5? My 'phones are all pretty easy to drive, but I do have a HE4XX on the way. While I don't llisten loud (I only use 50% to 60% of the power available on my Sony NW-ZX300), I am curious about the sound.
> 
> 
> Shane D


IMO the NX3s is better.  The Bass Boost on both are about the same but the Topping has a tad more punch.  The A5 sounds thin IMO, It's very good not knocking it at all.
 I think the NX3s just sounds so much more detailed and musical.  Both are very flat/neutral sounding amps but the resolution and details hands down go to the Topping.
it very well could be the LME chip.  It's very clean sounding, very hard to explain.  It's one of those you have to hear it yourself kinda things.   I think it might even beat out my Meier XXS, and that's saying a lot


----------



## Shane D

Magicman74 said:


> IMO the NX3s is better.  The Bass Boost on both are about the same but the Topping has a tad more punch.  The A5 sounds thin IMO, It's very good not knocking it at all.
> I think the NX3s just sounds so much more detailed and musical.  Both are very flat/neutral sounding amps but the resolution and details hands down go to the Topping.
> it very well could be the LME chip.  It's very clean sounding, very hard to explain.  It's one of those you have to hear it yourself kinda things.   I think it might even beat out my Meier XXS, and that's saying a lot



Thanks for the reply. Hard to. Believe it can be that cheap AND great.

I am in Canada and looking at the A5 ($169.00 plus 15% tax), the O2 (about $180.00, all in Can $'s) and the SMSL APII ($90.00, plus 15% tax).  I was Leery about the SMSL due to the low price.
And the Topping would be the cheapest, by far. Some of the reviews refer to cheap quality and that they don't hold up, but if it sounds good and doesn't cost much...

I think I will order this tomorrow via MassDrop.

Thanks for the feedback!

Shane D


----------



## Shane D

Went ahead and ordered this today in silver. MassDrop doesn't ship it until December 27th.

Shane D


----------



## Magicman74

Shane D said:


> Went ahead and ordered this today in silver. MassDrop doesn't ship it until December 27th.
> 
> Shane D


Awesome man, I'm still being blown away by this little thing.  I'll tell you what tho, I am a big fan of the LME chip it comes with but I swapped it out with a LME49860, Holy Hell, It still retains the same details of the 720 but is SO much smoother and the Bass digs deeper and even tighter.  No idea why they didn't use the LME49860 to begin with?  Maybe the slight price increase stopped them?, or the 720 just was the best to their ears?  Either way you're going to dig this thing.   The wait will be worth it


----------



## Shane D

Magicman74 said:


> Awesome man, I'm still being blown away by this little thing.  I'll tell you what tho, I am a big fan of the LME chip it comes with but I swapped it out with a LME49860, Holy Hell, It still retains the same details of the 720 but is SO much smoother and the Bass digs deeper and even tighter.  No idea why they didn't use the LME49860 to begin with?  Maybe the slight price increase stopped them?, or the 720 just was the best to their ears?  Either way you're going to dig this thing.   The wait will be worth it



I AM looking forward to it. After I ordered it, I noticed that it ships December 27th. For some reason I thought it would ship right away. I guess I was confused with the HE4XX's.

Oh well, a few weeks isn't bad. 

Shane D


----------



## Magicman74

Wanted to drop in and tell you all, you MUST replace the op amp with the LT1364.  I was very impressed with the LM49860 upgrade but after rolling a few chips I have here on hand.  Forget about it.
 The LT1364 behind the OPA buffer is wonderful.  It is so natural sounding.  This combo works with any type of music I toss its way.   The sound of this combo is flat, but reaches deep and low on both ends.   And the SS is very WIDE and DEEP.  My 880s have come alive.   You'll have to grab a micro set of hex keys tho, here I couldn't find a set with a smaller then 1.5mm key, it takes a 0.9 which is tiny.   You can buy a set off fleabay for like $8 or cheaper.


----------



## Wannabenewton

Any word on the output impedance? Cant seem to find the value anywhere. And what is the signature like? Warm or neutral or bright. I prefer flat.


----------



## Magicman74

Wannabenewton said:


> Any word on the output impedance? Cant seem to find the value anywhere. And what is the signature like? Warm or neutral or bright. I prefer flat.


I'm not sure on the DC output , I'll have to measure it myself.  I can't find it online and it's not in the paperwork as well.
As far as the signature. With the stock op amp LME49720 its very flat from top to bottom BUT  it can get kinda bright sounding on certain songs.  I think it's the signature of the chip itself.
 It is a really good chip very(HI-DEF) mirco-details are top of the top.  But like I said it can get bright. The sound stage is 360 tho, one of the best I've heard from a portable.
 I'd say the amp itself really stays flat as possible but I've been Rolling the Opamps so the sound does somewhat change drastically.
I don't have the super duper so-called opamps on hand but I'll give a short take on what I have here.

 OPA2132P  Nice deep tight Bass, with warmth from Mids to Top- the image is horrible, Stage is pretty much in your head.  Very boring.
OPA2134 Basically the same as 2132 just even more boring.  Both of these chips sound veiled big time. Not that its bad, it just not good.
OPA2604 Lighter in the Bass, but the mids and treble are cleaner and Stage is far better then the other two.  Still has that laid back sound of BB chips. But this one is pretty good.
LM4562  stats say this is the "Original" LME49720.  Not even close here.  It is way bass light and lifeless sounding. Just bright from top to bottom.  Good stage but it just way too cold/thin sounding.
LME49860 Reviewed above, This one is pretty good. Same as the stock LME but smoother more relaxed sounding. A tad of grain in the trebles tho.  VERY good slightly warmer the stock, less bright and tiresome.
LT1364   Forget it.  This thing shines to me, review above.  This chip is so natural sounding, This combo is just fantastic.  I'd call it musical. Nice deep tight bass, The mids (oh man), wonderful 650 mids. Male/Female voices sound fabulous. The treble nice and crisp and extends just to the right spot. No harshness here but not rolled off either.  The LME49720 just has it beat in Stage but this chip is right there.  Note tho these were all coming off BEYER DT770/880/990   I've not had much head time on my Senns but I don't think my opinion on this would change.


----------



## Magicman74

Wannabenewton said:


> Any word on the output impedance? Cant seem to find the value anywhere. And what is the signature like? Warm or neutral or bright. I prefer flat.


Had time to check the DC offset, I used the LT1364 chip which gives off some serious offset in cheaper designs, this thing measures less then 0.  No need to worry here on frying out your cans.
Meter only goes as low as 20 ohms so I couldn't get a reading on the ohm output, so someone else might have to chime in on that.  I know one of the Topping desktops is like 10ohms, which isn't ideal but I don't think this little thing puts out that much?


----------



## Shane D

Got an email from Mass Drop today about Black Friday sales. Nothing interested me, however...it stated that my amp shipped two days ago!

As I recall, they weren't supposed to ship until December 27th. Nice surprise.

Shane D


----------



## John Biser

Magicman74 said:


> I'm not sure on the DC output , I'll have to measure it myself.  I can't find it online and it's not in the paperwork as well.
> As far as the signature. With the stock op amp LME49720 its very flat from top to bottom BUT  it can get kinda bright sounding on certain songs.  I think it's the signature of the chip itself.
> It is a really good chip very(HI-DEF) mirco-details are top of the top.  But like I said it can get bright. The sound stage is 360 tho, one of the best I've heard from a portable.
> I'd say the amp itself really stays flat as possible but I've been Rolling the Opamps so the sound does somewhat change drastically.
> ...



I also own NX3s. For those interested in output impedance, it is 5 ohms, confirmed by Topping. As far as power levels, they publish detailed THD V Voltage graphs. For instance, the 300 ohm graph shows noise decreasing until approx 4V (50 mW, which coincidentally is what they use for their detailed THD+Noise spec), but has a soft knee and has risen to only 0.0005% at 5V (approx 80 mW).That's right, three zeroes. I'm guessing that's about the limit for CLEAN power, but its also the edge of the graph, so who knows. Toppings measurements are generally reproducible by other people. Amir at audiosciencereview has had my unit in his queue for about three weeks, hope to see his review soon. If his measurements are similar, these are fantastic numbers both for noise and for power from such a small unit. Cheers.


----------



## Shane D

John Biser said:


> I also own NX3s. For those interested in output impedance, it is 5 ohms, confirmed by Topping. As far as power levels, they publish detailed THD V Voltage graphs. For instance, the 300 ohm graph shows noise decreasing until approx 4V (50 mW, which coincidentally is what they use for their detailed THD+Noise spec), but has a soft knee and has risen to only 0.0005% at 5V (approx 80 mW).That's right, three zeroes. I'm guessing that's about the limit for CLEAN power, but its also the edge of the graph, so who knows. Toppings measurements are generally reproducible by other people. Amir at audiosciencereview has had my unit in his queue for about three weeks, hope to see his review soon. If his measurements are similar, these are fantastic numbers both for noise and for power from such a small unit. Cheers.



Thanks for the input! Have you tried to use it to drive any hard to drive headphones?

Shane D


----------



## Magicman74

Shane D said:


> Thanks for the input! Have you tried to use it to drive any hard to drive headphones?
> 
> Shane D


They drive my 650s easy with room left.  It really does have some power.


----------



## Shane D

Magicman74 said:


> They drive my 650s easy with room left.  It really does have some power.



Yeah, if it can drive 650's it won't have any problems with my stuff. As I wait and wait and wait...
Posties probably stole or threw it away.

Shane D


----------



## dogears

~$65 very well spent \m/


----------



## Palash

dogears said:


> ~$65 very well spent \m/


Got it for 45$ in 11.11 sale.


----------



## Shane D

Got mine today, out of the blue. I paid $55.00 US/$75.00 Cdn, with shipping. I didn't have to pick it up at the post office and pay sales tax which was a bonus. Very cool looking and VERY small. It had enough power for me to test it for about three minutes. I was a little underwhelmed and then it was empty. Getting a full charge now. I will be curious to try it in the morning.
For those of you that have tried it, did you use high gain on your source (if you have one)? In my VERY brief little test, I had my source on High gain and the amp on High gain. It didn't seem super loud on some old David Bowie. My new headphones (HE4XX) take a fair bit more power to drive than my other 'phones. With quieter (read older music), I was having to use the balanced output of my DAP on High gain and cranking it to 90 plus, out of 120. The source output on SE is Much lower so the amp will have to roar. I guess I'll see in the morning.

Shane D


----------



## John Biser

Shane D said:


> Thanks for the input! Have you tried to use it to drive any hard to drive headphones?
> 
> Shane D



I only own HD650's, which are easy to drive. I only had for two days before I shipped off to audiosciencereview. Also, since I never owned a desktop amp, or even something with this much power, anything I say would be with no point of reference. However, I will say that with my headphones, the extra power really brought out the bass. In fact, even though I was expecting something to this effect, it was a revelation.


----------



## Shane D

I am finally getting around to using my amp.
I was wondering how such a small unit could put out 545mW X 2. I don't think that is actually the case. My DAP puts out 50mW through SE using high gain. Running the signal through the amp at high gain is not 10 times louder. Nor is it 9 times louder, 8 times louder, or 7/6/5/4/3 or even twice as loud. Maybe it is just how it is measured?

It does add a bit of headroom, especially with bass boost. I am surprised that someone could drive the HD6XX's with this. I owned the HD6XX's and it took my iFi amp to run them well.

I think this would likely pair nicely with my A17, which really is underpowered. Or if you had an A25/A35/A45. Or a cell phone.


I am curious if it might change after some burn-in (physical on the player/mental from me).

So far I am just seeing a little more headroom. Looking forward to trying the Grado's as I really enjoyed bass boost on those with my iFi.

And to be clear, I did not expect a $75.00 amp to match my former $400.00 amp.

Cool looking little thing and I will keep playing away. I am thinking about getting something more in the line of a desktop setup, as I only use an amp at home.

At this price, you just can't lose.

Shane D


----------



## SoldierUral

Hello everybody)
I'm newbie here and I have a question about NX3s. I really want to change OpAmp in it, but cannot disassemble it. Can anybody give me step by step instructions what I must do to take access to the OpAmp? May be with photos. I really don't understand what to do(


----------



## Palash

SoldierUral said:


> Hello everybody)
> I'm newbie here and I have a question about NX3s. I really want to change OpAmp in it, but cannot disassemble it. Can anybody give me step by step instructions what I must do to take access to the OpAmp? May be with photos. I really don't understand what to do(


Follow this youtube video.


----------



## SoldierUral (Dec 31, 2018)

Palash said:


> Follow this youtube video.



Big thanks to you, now I understand what I must do ... but the problem is in screws ... I can't see them(
Sorry, I can't insert images( Will try do it myself


----------



## SoldierUral

Here are photos of that place on my amp, where on video are screws
https://yadi.sk/i/oc9wimaTTxvR_w
https://yadi.sk/i/XbqtbgJgKh6ohA
Any suggestions what I must do?


----------



## Magicman74

SoldierUral said:


> Here are photos of that place on my amp, where on video are screws
> https://yadi.sk/i/oc9wimaTTxvR_w
> https://yadi.sk/i/XbqtbgJgKh6ohA
> Any suggestions what I must do?


I posted this on Massdrop about a month ago:
You'll need a small hex key either 1.3 mm or .050 SAE, Both will work, but I recommend a Ball Ended .050 the screws are very tiny and could strip easy. The Ball end will help if you run into a problem...


----------



## SoldierUral (Dec 31, 2018)

Magicman74 said:


> I posted this on Massdrop about a month ago:
> You'll need a small hex key either 1.3 mm or .050 SAE, Both will work, but I recommend a Ball Ended .050 the screws are very tiny and could strip easy. The Ball end will help if you run into a problem...


Oh, big thanks! I'll try to find it! The dreams come true, you're really Magic Man  Happy New Year


----------



## Shane D

Happy New Years folks!!!

11:40PM in my neck of the woods.

Shane D


----------



## Palash

https://drive.google.com/file/d/12ruIX5nmCL4nGSNx1zfH4_G0E6_czIIZ/view?usp=sharing
this bit working for me.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1sJq68Hc6inlVHgZ0XUU2eRswOf4LDex7/view?usp=sharing
This 3$ screw driver set  i have and the bit is 1.3 mm hexagon .


----------



## SoldierUral

All is done with hex 1.3 key) With LT1364 my NX3s sounds wonderful! Great thanks to Palash and Magicman74 for help!


----------



## Varmintbaby

I know this is an old thread, but I swapped in a N5532P op amp and it sounded better than the LT1364 to me. Maybe it's just my ears. I tested both with Marvin Gaye's "Make Me Wanna Holler" track. It has great vocals and a good bassline that I figured would be a good barometer. To me the bass sounded better on the 5532 and I was hearing parts of the song I didn't with the 1364. To each his own though I guess.....


----------



## Alberto01

How is the sound of the TOPPING NX3S with 16 Ohms IEMs?


----------



## Palash

Alberto01 said:


> How is the sound of the TOPPING NX3S with 16 Ohms IEMs?


Ohms is dependent on Sensitivity. So please specify which IEM. I have tried BGVP DM6 and sound is very good no noise at all.


----------



## Alberto01 (Mar 27, 2019)

Palash said:


> Ohms is dependent on Sensitivity. So please specify which IEM. I have tried BGVP DM6 and sound is very good no noise at all.


Thank you, Palash.

JVC HA-FX1100. Their impedance is 16 Ohms. The NX3S impedance output is 5 Ohms. ¿Isn't that too high for those IEMs or they will be fine with that?


----------



## Sicario1St

Hello. My nx3s have some problems with RF interference .When I connect it to my phone makes som clicks and pops. I don't know what the problem is. Is it normal to do in such way? When I put the phone in airplane mode, it plays ok. 
Sorry for my english.


----------



## Varmintbaby

Sicario1St said:


> Hello. My nx3s have some problems with RF interference .When I connect it to my phone makes som clicks and pops. I don't know what the problem is. Is it normal to do in such way? When I put the phone in airplane mode, it plays ok.
> Sorry for my english.



@Sicario1St Yes I've noticed the same thing. It's interference from the cell signal. When you go into airplane mode, the cell signal is not accessed so it doesn't have the interference. I stopped using the Topping with my cell phone and bought a FiiO M3K hi-res audio player. That player is $70 and can play DSD files and almost all off the lossless formats. You can use the Topping with your cell, but know that when you hit a new tower or anything that sends a sharp signal to your phone, you're going to get that crackling sound. It sucks but it is what is is. Good luck my friend!


----------



## Sicario1St (Mar 29, 2019)

Varmintbaby said:


> @Sicario1St Yes I've noticed the same thing. It's interference from the cell signal. When you go into airplane mode, the cell signal is not accessed so it doesn't have the interference. I stopped using the Topping with my cell phone and bought a FiiO M3K hi-res audio player. That player is $70 and can play DSD files and almost all off the lossless formats. You can use the Topping with your cell, but know that when you hit a new tower or anything that sends a sharp signal to your phone, you're going to get that crackling sound. It sucks but it is what is is. Good luck my friend!


Thank you for your addvice. I have a Fiio BTR1k and I use the nxs3 with it. I like the sound alot. And by the way, today I bought a NE5532P because I was thinking that the LME49720 was the problem for the interferences. .


----------



## Varmintbaby

Sicario1St said:


> Thank you for your addvice. I have a Fiio BTR1k and I use the nxs3 with it. I like the sound alot. And by the way, today I bought a NE5532P because I was thinking that the LME49720 was the problem for the interferences. .


Yeah I bought that same op amp. The NE5532P. They are only a dollar and change from digikey.com. It sounds really nice and I like it better than the default op amps sound. The bass is better and I felt there was a bit more clarity than standard. The NE5532P is an older op amp and is used in the Burson Play DAC if you get the default version. It's really good. Anyway, it's not just your NX3s that does that. I think it's something they all do as mine does it too. Topping should have made the case an RF shield somehow or something. Maybe I'll try buying some RF shielding material and line the inside of the case with if, if the material is thin enough. I'll report back once I figure out how to do that. Later gator!


----------



## Alberto01

Varmintbaby said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I swapped in a N5532P op amp and it sounded better than the LT1364 to me. Maybe it's just my ears. I tested both with Marvin Gaye's "Make Me Wanna Holler" track. It has great vocals and a good bassline that I figured would be a good barometer. To me the bass sounded better on the 5532 and I was hearing parts of the song I didn't with the 1364. To each his own though I guess.....



Are these the N5532Ps that we are supposed to use in order to upgrade the NX3S?:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/10Pcs-NE5532P-NE5532-DIP-8-Dual-Low-Noise-Op-Amp-CYCA/233170727332?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649


----------



## Varmintbaby

Alberto01 said:


> Are these the N5532Ps that we are supposed to use in order to upgrade the NX3S?:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/10Pcs-NE5532P-NE5532-DIP-8-Dual-Low-Noise-Op-Amp-CYCA/233170727332?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649



I wouldn't order any op amps off ebay. a lot of them are fake. Go to http://www.digikey.com and search for NE5532P . They are only a dollar and change on there and you can order them individually. Good luck!


----------



## Alberto01

Varmintbaby said:


> I wouldn't order any op amps off ebay. a lot of them are fake. Go to http://www.digikey.com and search for NE5532P . They are only a dollar and change on there and you can order them individually. Good luck!


Thank, you! 

I didn't know that there were fake op amps. I am glad that I asked you before buying.


----------



## Palash

Don't buy any OP AMPs from eaby or Alliexpress, most of them are fake. Try Digikey, Element14 or RS components.


----------



## Alberto01

Alberto01 said:


> How is the sound of the TOPPING NX3S with 16 Ohms IEMs?





Palash said:


> Ohms is dependent on Sensitivity. So please specify which IEM. I have tried BGVP DM6 and sound is very good no noise at all.





Alberto01 said:


> Thank you, Palash.
> 
> JVC HA-FX1100. Their impedance is 16 Ohms. The NX3S impedance output is 5 Ohms. ¿Isn't that too high for those IEMs or they will be fine with that?



How would the 5 Ohm NX3S sound with my 16 Ohm JVC HA-FX1100?


----------



## Varmintbaby

Alberto01 said:


> How would the 5 Ohm NX3S sound with my 16 Ohm JVC HA-FX1100?



@Alberto01 I use this typically on the go with my FiiO M3k DAP and my Massdrop x Nuforce EDC IEMs. Those IEMs are 16ohms also and it works just fine. Just leave the NX3s on low gain and it's fine. I use low gain and high bass and I love the sound. The Topping amp also can drive my 300ohm HD6xx headphones. It's a very versatile and good quality portable amp. I can't recommend it enough. I ordered some copper tape that I'm going to try to use for EMI Shielding so I can use it with my cellphone without getting interference. That's about the only con I can think of that it has. With my FiiO though there's no interference at all so it typically doesn't bother me.


----------



## Magicman74

Varmintbaby said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I swapped in a N5532P op amp and it sounded better than the LT1364 to me. Maybe it's just my ears. I tested both with Marvin Gaye's "Make Me Wanna Holler" track. It has great vocals and a good bassline that I figured would be a good barometer. To me the bass sounded better on the 5532 and I was hearing parts of the song I didn't with the 1364. To each his own though I guess.....


Thanks for the tip, I didn't have the 5532 on hand so ordered one.  Ive heard this opamp many times before, as most of us have.   It's very old and was mostly used in old desk that music guys used back in the 70s' From memory it is a very "Musical" chip.  I'm still found of the LT1364, so if its even better that would be a plus...


----------



## Sicario1St

Varmintbaby said:


> @Alberto01 I use this typically on the go with my FiiO M3k DAP and my Massdrop x Nuforce EDC IEMs. Those IEMs are 16ohms also and it works just fine. Just leave the NX3s on low gain and it's fine. I use low gain and high bass and I love the sound. The Topping amp also can drive my 300ohm HD6xx headphones. It's a very versatile and good quality portable amp. I can't recommend it enough. I ordered some copper tape that I'm going to try to use for EMI Shielding so I can use it with my cellphone without getting interference. That's about the only con I can think of that it has. With my FiiO though there's no interference at all so it typically doesn't bother me.


For EMI problem you can use a long cable from cellphone to the NX3s.
I think the LME49720 found in the NX3s it's a fake one. I'm not 100% sure, but I think so. Maybe because that the NE5532p sounds beter than LME49720.


----------



## Magicman74

Varmintbaby said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I swapped in a N5532P op amp and it sounded better than the LT1364 to me. Maybe it's just my ears. I tested both with Marvin Gaye's "Make Me Wanna Holler" track. It has great vocals and a good bassline that I figured would be a good barometer. To me the bass sounded better on the 5532 and I was hearing parts of the song I didn't with the 1364. To each his own though I guess.....


Got the 5532 yesterday.   Yeah man, it does sound pretty damn good. Hard to believe and old jellybean opamp sounds this good.  I'm still a big fan of the LT1364, In class A I've never heard a more natural chip, but the 5532 behind the BB buffer in this amp works well.  It's slightly more V-shaped then the LT but it has more sub-bass and more treble energy without being too harsh.
 I really like the imaging, I think that's where it seems more parts are coming from?   I won't be tossing out the LT1364 but I think the 5532 is a winner.    For those interested I got the TI NE5532P from Digikey,   I wouldn't take a chance on ebay, since this is a jellybean chip many companies make it and fakes are a plenty.   It's like $1 chip so go with a named company to get one, at least you know it's legit!!


----------



## Varmintbaby

Magicman74 said:


> Got the 5532 yesterday.   Yeah man, it does sound pretty damn good. Hard to believe and old jellybean opamp sounds this good.  I'm still a big fan of the LT1364, In class A I've never heard a more natural chip, but the 5532 behind the BB buffer in this amp works well.  It's slightly more V-shaped then the LT but it has more sub-bass and more treble energy without being too harsh.
> I really like the imaging, I think that's where it seems more parts are coming from?   I won't be tossing out the LT1364 but I think the 5532 is a winner.    For those interested I got the TI NE5532P from Digikey,   I wouldn't take a chance on ebay, since this is a jellybean chip many companies make it and fakes are a plenty.   It's like $1 chip so go with a named company to get one, at least you know it's legit!!



Glad you liked it dude! I ordered a Burson V5i for this NX3s and I'm hoping it fits! If you look up the V5i, it's not a standard op amp size wise. It has a little square cap on it that I'm praying will fit inside the case of the Topping amp. I'll let you guys know once I get it. I should be receiving it on Monday or Tuesday of this week I'm hoping. If it does, I'll let you know how it sounds out of the box and after the 100hrs burn in that Burson recommends for their op-amps. I'm test driving the V5i before I buy a full set of 3 V5's or V6's for my STX II sound card that I use in my PC. Cheers!


----------



## Con Par

guys is there a link from aliexpress for a right op removal tool ?


----------



## Palash

Con Par said:


> guys is there a link from aliexpress for a right op removal tool ?


Get a flat head tweezer and bend flat ends with plier.


----------



## Alberto01 (Apr 25, 2019)

Is this amplifier suitable for OP AMP rolling?


----------



## Varmintbaby

Alberto01 said:


> Is this amplifier suitable for OP AMP rolling?



Yes you can swap those out. but look them up and see if they are dual or single op amps. You want to make sure you put the right type in the slots. Good luck!


----------



## Alberto01 (Apr 29, 2019)

Varmintbaby said:


> Yes you can swap those out. but look them up and see if they are dual or single op amps. You want to make sure you put the right type in the slots. Good luck!


Thank you, Varmintbaby.

I hardly know anything about electronics. So, you will guide me here. Those two op amps are OPA2604. I know that those are the dual version of the single OPA604 op amp. That lets me know by default that they are dual op amps. Is that right? Should I replace both with your beloved NE5532Ps?


----------



## purplesun

Alberto01 said:


> Thank you, Varmintbaby.
> 
> I hardly know anything about electronics. So, you will guide me here. Those two op amps are OPA2604. I know that those are the dual version of the single OPA604 op amp. That lets me know by default that they are dual op amps. Is that right? Should I replace both with your beloved NE5532P's?


Yes,  OPA2604 and NE5532 are inter-changeable. But OPA2604s has some faked ones floating around. IMHO, they sound more clinical and accurate than NE5532, but best way to try is to plug them in and listen.


----------



## Varmintbaby

purplesun said:


> Yes,  OPA2604 and NE5532 are inter-changeable. But OPA2604s has some faked ones floating around. IMHO, they sound more clinical and accurate than NE5532, but best way to try is to plug them in and listen.



Well I've since swapped to the Muses8820, but yeah the NE5532P sounds really good as well. The 5532P is only a dollar and change from digikey.com so pick a couple up to try it out. Google some other dual op amps and based on reviews, order what you think you'd like to try. Search digikey.com first because they definitely won't be fake from them.  Good luck!


----------



## Alberto01 (Apr 29, 2019)

purplesun said:


> Yes,  OPA2604 and NE5532 are inter-changeable. But OPA2604s has some faked ones floating around. IMHO, they sound more clinical and accurate than NE5532, but best way to try is to plug them in and listen.





Varmintbaby said:


> Well I've since swapped to the Muses8820, but yeah the NE5532P sounds really good as well. The 5532P is only a dollar and change from digikey.com so pick a couple up to try it out. Google some other dual op amps and based on reviews, order what you think you'd like to try. Search digikey.com first because they definitely won't be fake from them.  Good luck!



Thank you, guys.

I just ordered 2 x NE5532Ps from Mouser Electronics.


----------



## purplesun

For the Brits & Commonwealth nations, I think component suppliers like Element14(Farnell) and RS Components are more accessible. The component manufacturers themselves used to give out free samples when requested by engineering students. Not sure if they continue that practise though.


----------



## Alberto01

http://www.ti.com/info-store/distributors.html


----------



## Magicman74

Varmintbaby said:


> Well I've since swapped to the Muses8820, but yeah the NE5532P sounds really good as well. The 5532P is only a dollar and change from digikey.com so pick a couple up to try it out. Google some other dual op amps and based on reviews, order what you think you'd like to try. Search digikey.com first because they definitely won't be fake from them.  Good luck!


Hows that Muses sound against the 5532?  After many hours I think the 5532 is damn near perfect for this amp.   I know the Muses in the Fiio are a bit too polite for my taste so I might not be a fan???  Maybe, You have a good supplier in the US to pick one up?


----------



## Varmintbaby

Magicman74 said:


> Hows that Muses sound against the 5532?  After many hours I think the 5532 is damn near perfect for this amp.   I know the Muses in the Fiio are a bit too polite for my taste so I might not be a fan???  Maybe, You have a good supplier in the US to pick one up?



@Magicman74 It sounds pretty good. I got my 8820 with my STX II sound card, which now has Burson V5s on it, but I recommend getting them from digikey.com in the US. Hopefully they sell the 8820 individually. I think it's a moderately priced op amp though. For price vs performance, the 5532P is probably your best bet.


----------



## terminusx (Aug 13, 2019)

Tried the muses02 in my nx3s and it sounds better than the 5532.

I'm waiting for my muses01 and muses8920.


----------



## RenZixx

Just curious, would these be able to drive a pair of M1060C's?


----------



## tmb821

All I gotta say is wow! Just put a 5532 in my nx3s. What a world of difference!


----------



## Palash

If possible replace the OPA2140 soldered backside of the PCB with OPA1622 or OPA2156 and the combination of 2156+LME49720 is ground breaking.


----------



## prionsarebad

I am thinking of getting this amp as an upgrade to my much loved fiio A3 to pair with iems and LG V50.

Are owners still happy with it? and does anyone happily use the default op amp or has everyone rolled to one of the other options?

Thanks?


----------



## tmb821

prionsarebad said:


> I am thinking of getting this amp as an upgrade to my much loved fiio A3 to pair with iems and LG V50.
> 
> Are owners still happy with it? and does anyone happily use the default op amp or has everyone rolled to one of the other options?
> 
> Thanks?




Still use mine every weekend, for hours of listening. I had no problem with the default op amp, changed it because, well, because... I can’t help but tinker with stuff...


----------



## prionsarebad (Jan 11, 2020)

tmb821 said:


> Still use mine every weekend, for hours of listening. I had no problem with the default op amp, changed it because, well, because... I can’t help but tinker with stuff...



Ok, just ordered, thanks.

Which amp did you go for and are you happy with the change?


----------



## Davidibiza

Will changing the amp chip increase the output power? Or just the characteristics of the sound...?


----------



## prionsarebad

Davidibiza said:


> Will changing the amp chip increase the output power? Or just the characteristics of the sound...?



Just the sound signature I believe.


----------



## tmb821

prionsarebad said:


> Ok, just ordered, thanks.
> 
> Which amp did you go for and are you happy with the change?



I went with a ne5532p. In all honesty? I really can’t tell a difference. It might be a smidge bigger, sound I mean. That’s the only way I can describe it, bigger-fuller.


----------



## ZolaIII (Mar 10, 2020)

I whose thinking of getting one all do price isn't that good right now (70$) but I might snatch it on discount at the end of the month (Ali 10 years anniversary). But there is a design flaw with it. Not a big one nor that hard to correct. The LME49720 is very prone to picking up any kind of EMI or RF interference. I didn't buy the OP Amp dramatic sound change story much. The question is to those who did test different one's that first in NX3S which one sounded most balanced (disregarding personal affinities)? NE5532 is out of the question as it also have similar problems (on lower scale but still present). Shielded (with a cage) one's don't fit in. Second question is is there any space left with regular height OP Amp's? Enough for let's say inserting & sticking to chips a thin graphite based pad.


----------



## ZolaIII (Mar 10, 2020)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BubisUK

Alberto01 said:


> Is this amplifier suitable for OP AMP rolling?


Hi, what amplifier is this? Thank you.


----------



## Daniell96

Magicman74 said:


> Got the 5532 yesterday.   Yeah man, it does sound pretty damn good. Hard to believe and old jellybean opamp sounds this good.  I'm still a big fan of the LT1364, In class A I've never heard a more natural chip, but the 5532 behind the BB buffer in this amp works well.  It's slightly more V-shaped then the LT but it has more sub-bass and more treble energy without being too harsh.



Can anybody gave me a comparison between the NX3s + LT1364/NE5532P and the Dragonfly Red/Cobalt? I´am looking for an upgrade for my DFBlack and was wondering if the NX3s + mod would be an option to the DFRed/Cobalt to drive my Hifiman Sundara headphones. Thanks


----------



## ZolaIII (Apr 22, 2020)

Daniell96 said:


> Can anybody gave me a comparison between the NX3s + LT1364/NE5532P and the Dragonfly Red/Cobalt? I´am looking for an upgrade for my DFBlack and was wondering if the NX3s + mod would be an option to the DFRed/Cobalt to drive my Hifiman Sundara headphones. Thanks


Stock as it is it gives around 400 mW max @ 33 Ohm's mesured if you don't really want an portable amp rather take a look at Schiit Heresy (last version) or Atom desktop Amp's. Forgot DragonFly's they aren't worth it. In portable space take a look at TempoTec Sonata HD Pro or Meizu HiFi Pro instead & on desktop side at LOXJIE D10 or Tooping E30 (new one).
Switching OP Amp on NX3s isn't worth it, adding graphite shielding to stock one is much better idea.


----------



## Daniell96

ZolaIII said:


> Stock as it is it gives around 400 mW max @ 33 Ohm's mesured if you don't really want an portable amp rather take a look at Schiit Heresy (last version) or Atom desktop Amp's. Forgot DragonFly's they aren't worth it. In portable space take a look at TempoTec Sonata HD Pro or Meizu HiFi Pro instead & on desktop side at LOXJIE D10 or Tooping E30 (new one).
> Switching OP Amp on NX3s isn't worth it, adding graphite shielding to stock one is much better idea.


Thanks for your advice i did not want to make this to my personal info thread. No i would never buy an DF again, as comparison i found an Ikko Zerda interesting. 
It should be an portable option and btw i tested the new Schiit Heresy and my and my neighbours opinion is that my DFBlack is bettersounding then the Schiit. So enough from me over here.


----------



## ZolaIII

Daniell96 said:


> Thanks for your advice i did not want to make this to my personal info thread. No i would never buy an DF again, as comparison i found an Ikko Zerda interesting.
> It should be an portable option and btw i tested the new Schiit Heresy and my and my neighbours opinion is that my DFBlack is bettersounding then the Schiit. So enough from me over here.


My bad I meant Heresy  Magni (3+) which is much better one (based on measurements). Recommendation for portable DAC stay regarding me and I level on SINAD measurements for all gear mentioned. Still would give Sonata HD Pro an advantage based on EMI rejection rate over the Meizu HiFi Pro. Regarding NX3s it's a bit lottery how good chanel balance would get regarding analogue potenciimetar and default OP amp is prone in picking up EMI rest is OK. 

Best regards.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

I have been looking at this amp after seeing some posts regarding the bass boost being pretty clean. All my headphones are quite neutral or weak on the bass site, and often benefit by it being boosted. I've got the AKG K550s (original and MKIII), Audio Technica ATH-AD700s and Beyerdynamic DT880 Premium. I use the DT880s by far the most with my FiiO A3, but the bass boost distorts with certain music when the dial is past 6 or 7 which often needs to be that high as they are 600 ohm headphones.

From the specification of the output at 32 ohms, it does look liek the NX3s is far louder, so I shouldn't have a volume problem I think. The main thing I'm wanting to know is about the frequency the bass boost is at. I first bought the FiiO A5 to replace the A3 and the bass boost on that was a muddy mid-bass bump and it was horrid. I ended up returning the A3 as the amplifier didn't seem much more powerful either. The A3 clearly boosts the bass around 50 - 100hz and it is a very well controlled sub-bass boost.

Brooko on this forum did a very detailed graph in their review here of both the A3 and A5 (2nd review down in both links):

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-kilimanjaro-2-e11k-portable-headphone-amplifier.20228/reviews

And in their review of the A5 below, you can see the bass boost isn't at any peak. It very gradually drops off from being +6db between 0 and 100hz to still being as high as +4db at over 300hz which is crazy for a bass boost I'd say.

https://www.head-fi.org/showcase/fiio-a5-portable-headphone-amplifier.21888/reviews




What sort of area of frequencies does the NX3s boost the bass at and by what quantity?


----------



## tmb821

TheGiantHogweed said:


> I have been looking at this amp after seeing some posts regarding the bass boost being pretty clean. All my headphones are quite neutral or weak on the bass site, and often benefit by it being boosted. I've got the AKG K550s (original and MKIII), Audio Technica ATH-AD700s and Beyerdynamic DT880 Premium. I use the DT880s by far the most with my FiiO A3, but the bass boost distorts with certain music when the dial is past 6 or 7 which often needs to be that high as they are 600 ohm headphones.
> 
> From the specification of the output at 32 ohms, it does look liek the NX3s is far louder, so I shouldn't have a volume problem I think. The main thing I'm wanting to know is about the frequency the bass boost is at. I first bought the FiiO A5 to replace the A3 and the bass boost on that was a muddy mid-bass bump and it was horrid. I ended up returning the A3 as the amplifier didn't seem much more powerful either. The A3 clearly boosts the bass around 50 - 100hz and it is a very well controlled sub-bass boost.
> 
> ...


The nice thing about the nx3s is you can roll the op amps to get the sound signature you prefer. I have replaced the one in mine with a ne5532p. It sounds fantastic! Sorry I can’t help with the specifics of the frequencies, cause I don’t know. But I know it powers my he-4xx, k240s, and shp9500s all beautifully. I tend not to use the bass boost, but when I have tried it, it works very well.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

tmb821 said:


> The nice thing about the nx3s is you can roll the op amps to get the sound signature you prefer. I have replaced the one in mine with a ne5532p. It sounds fantastic! Sorry I can’t help with the specifics of the frequencies, cause I don’t know. But I know it powers my he-4xx, k240s, and shp9500s all beautifully. I tend not to use the bass boost, but when I have tried it, it works very well.


The more I read about the NX3s, the more i want to know about the frequency of the bass boost. It says it is +8.8db when turned on which is a lot. If it boosts the bass heavily close to or over 100hz, then that would put me off getting it. I would only appreciate it want it to boost heavily around 80 - 70 hz or lower or it would ruin the sound of my headphones. I'll just have to keep looking around to see if anyone has done any graphs on it.


----------



## BubisUK

I do own NX3s. I do like bass, but I would not call myself a bass head. I used to own NX1s, and I would say that bass boost on NX3s sound similar on both, at least from what I can recall and I would not say it is overwhelming on both of them.
The specs on NX3s say it is +4Db and not +8.8Db for the bass. I have seen a graph somewhere online, but can not find it now, but from what I can recall, the bass boost would bleed in to lower mids a little bit.
From my own experience I do like toppings NX1s/NX3s bass boost better the fiio's Q1II.


----------



## prionsarebad

BubisUK said:


> I do own NX3s. I do like bass, but I would not call myself a bass head. I used to own NX1s, and I would say that bass boost on NX3s sound similar on both, at least from what I can recall and I would not say it is overwhelming on both of them.
> The specs on NX3s say it is +4Db and not +8.8Db for the bass. I have seen a graph somewhere online, but can not find it now, but from what I can recall, the bass boost would bleed in to lower mids a little bit.
> From my own experience I do like toppings NX1s/NX3s bass boost better the fiio's Q1II.


I have just been playing around with these now to answer the question..... And I would say you are spot-on. About 4db and definitely bleeding into the mids.... I am not a bass head and I do like a warm sound so the effect is quite pleasing to me although personally I don't use it.... since I use pEQ already.


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

BubisUK said:


> I do own NX3s. I do like bass, but I would not call myself a bass head. I used to own NX1s, and I would say that bass boost on NX3s sound similar on both, at least from what I can recall and I would not say it is overwhelming on both of them.
> The specs on NX3s say it is +4Db and not +8.8Db for the bass. I have seen a graph somewhere online, but can not find it now, but from what I can recall, the bass boost would bleed in to lower mids a little bit.
> From my own experience I do like toppings NX1s/NX3s bass boost better the fiio's Q1II.



Yea, i'm getting mixed up. I misread the gain volume increase as the bass volume. Btu I wish it would say somewhere by what quantity and the frequency it boosts it at. So few companies mention this and all boost the bass at totally different frequencies.


----------



## BubisUK (May 11, 2020)

Here is a link of a official graph from topping:
https://www.audiophonics.fr/img/cms...4050/14050-topping-nx3s-inpage12-fancybox.jpg
It is the same graph you can find in their user manual. I hope this helps.
If amazon in your country sells NX3s you can order it from them and return if you do not like it, I have done this few times in the past when I was not sure if I like the gear


----------



## TheGiantHogweed

BubisUK said:


> Here is a link of a official graph from topping:
> https://www.audiophonics.fr/img/cms...4050/14050-topping-nx3s-inpage12-fancybox.jpg
> It is the same graph you can find in their user manual. I hope this helps.
> If amazon in your country sells NX3s you can order it from them and return if you do not like it, I have done this few times in the past when I was not sure if I like the gear



Thanks for this. I am wondering if I won't like that bass boost though. It looks like it is still at +2db at 200 hz which is no longer sub bass. Compared to the link to the review i sent, you can see the A3 goes up quite abruptly between 50 and 100 hz, then is back down to only being a tiny boost above or below these numbers. It seems the NX3s dropps of very gradually, so I worry about it messing up the mid range too much for my liking.


----------



## prionsarebad

BubisUK said:


> I do own NX3s. I do like bass, but I would not call myself a bass head. I used to own NX1s, and I would say that bass boost on NX3s sound similar on both, at least from what I can recall and I would not say it is overwhelming on both of them.
> The specs on NX3s say it is +4Db and not +8.8Db for the bass. I have seen a graph somewhere online, but can not find it now, but from what I can recall, the bass boost would bleed in to lower mids a little bit.
> From my own experience I do like toppings NX1s/NX3s bass boost better the fiio's Q1II.


Did you also roll the op amp to 5532P?

UK supplier is 46p for the amp but £4 delivery!


----------



## BubisUK

prionsarebad said:


> Did you also roll the op amp to 5532P?
> 
> UK supplier is 46p for the amp but £4 delivery!


No, I have few opamps laying around, but decided to give stock one a good listen before changing it.


----------



## prionsarebad

BubisUK said:


> No, I have few opamps laying around, but decided to give stock one a good listen before changing it.


Found a UK 5522 for £1.40 delivered 

Have you also tried OPA627 in the Topping?


----------



## BubisUK

prionsarebad said:


> Found a UK 5522 for £1.40 delivered
> 
> Have you also tried OPA627 in the Topping?


No, as I mentioned before I did not do any amp rolling yet. The op amps I have are: AD827, AD845, OPA604, LT1364 and LM4562


----------



## tmb821

The only one I tried was the stock and the 5532. I did a ton of reading and research, and that one came up a lot. Maybe I’m missing out on something, but I do love the way it sounds currently, so🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## bracque

Hi all, I just got a NX3S to use with beyerdynamic dt770 80ohms.

I have replaygain on my flac files playing through a shanling m2x through the topping.  Obviously I hear a difference with the amp vs without, but using it with high gain on I am pretty much at 100pc volume.  I was expecting more power.

Does this sound right to you?

Thanks.


----------



## Sicario1St

bracque said:


> Hi all, I just got a NX3S to use with beyerdynamic dt770 80ohms.
> 
> I have replaygain on my flac files playing through a shanling m2x through the topping.  Obviously I hear a difference with the amp vs without, but using it with high gain on I am pretty much at 100pc volume.  I was expecting more power.
> 
> ...


Hello.
To get the max power you need to have >2 Volts from your surce (shanling m2x in your case). I know because I did some measurments wit NX3s and the LG V20/V30 as a surce. For me there is not much difference between them in terms of power with MSR7 and HD58X.


----------



## bracque (Jun 26, 2020)

Sicario1St said:


> Hello.
> To get the max power you need to have >2 Volts from your surce (shanling m2x in your case). I know because I did some measurments wit NX3s and the LG V20/V30 as a surce. For me there is not much difference between them in terms of power with MSR7 and HD58X.



Thanks.  Why would that matter if the amp has it's own battery?  When you say over 2v what do you mean?  The specs say power is rated at 180mw@16.


----------



## Ronion

I just returned an NX3s that I only had for a few hours— long enough to charge the battery and have a listen.  Mine was very dark and muddy and incapable of really driving my HD650.  I was afraid it might be under powered for these cans, but there are so many positive reviews...  just wondering if you think I got a lemon and I should try another?


----------



## Davidibiza

Ronion said:


> I just returned an NX3s that I only had for a few hours— long enough to charge the battery and have a listen.  Mine was very dark and muddy and incapable of really driving my HD650.  I was afraid it might be under powered for these cans, but there are so many positive reviews...  just wondering if you think I got a lemon and I should try another?


I use mine to power my DT1990 while gaming on my Xbox and works more than fine, high gain 1 o'clock..


----------



## Ronion

I think I just got a defect.  The descriptions of sound in this thread are nothing like what I heard.


----------



## Magicman74

Ronion said:


> I just returned an NX3s that I only had for a few hours— long enough to charge the battery and have a listen.  Mine was very dark and muddy and incapable of really driving my HD650.  I was afraid it might be under powered for these cans, but there are so many positive reviews...  just wondering if you think I got a lemon and I should try another?


You might have gotten a lemon?, I seen somewhere (That some Fakes, were going around), I'll have to find that post.   
 It was awhile ago.   Dark and Muddy has to be a problem.  The stock amp is super bright. That LME chip, is so harsh.   It's very detailed but you can't crank it up without getting tired.  N5532P is perfect, I still like the LT1364 but the N5532P is a perfect match. So maybe return it?, Grab a N5532P swap it in and have fun.   
I listen LOUD and at 2ish it's plenty loud on the 650s.


----------



## DW75

Has anyone tried an OPA2111KP in their NX3S ? I have two of those opamps. I may put one in mine later and see how it sounds. I currently have an LME49860NA in mine.


----------



## Ronion

Magicman74 said:


> You might have gotten a lemon?, I seen somewhere (That some Fakes, were going around), I'll have to find that post.
> It was awhile ago.   Dark and Muddy has to be a problem.  The stock amp is super bright. That LME chip, is so harsh.   It's very detailed but you can't crank it up without getting tired.  N5532P is perfect, I still like the LT1364 but the N5532P is a perfect match. So maybe return it?, Grab a N5532P swap it in and have fun.
> I listen LOUD and at 2ish it's plenty loud on the 650s.


I ended up returning it and buying a FiiO A5 which is very nice.  It’s not as powerful as my desktop amps, but for on the go it sounds really nice.


----------



## DW75

I definitely know that the LME49720NA that comes in the NX3S is a fake. I took the opamp out, and tested out one of my own LME49720NA opamps in the unit, which I know are authentic. The improvement in sound quality was immediate. I am very aware of how the LME family of opamps sound, and I own several of them. This includes several of the LME49710NA, LME49710HA (metal can), LME49720NA, LME49720HA (metal can), and LME49990MA. On an interesting note though, I ended up testing out one of my LME49720HA metal can opamps on an adapter in the amp this evening. It is a shame that it is not possible to use one of these in the amp with the cover completely closed. The LME49720HA metal can takes the NX3S to the next level. The difference in sound quality is excellent. Tighter, faster, and more detailed bass, wider soundstage, better instrument separation, better imaging, cleaner and more articulate treble, and far more realistic vocals.


----------



## DW75

I am going to test out one of my Burson Audio V6 Vivid Dual opamps in this and see how it sounds. I will report back in a bit with the results.


----------



## DW75

Oh man, this opamp is has it all when used in the NX3S. This is the best one yet. Bass is full, tight, impactful, and goes deep. There is no muddiness or boomy nature to the low end at all. Midrange is rich, full bodied, and instrument separation is excellent. Soundstage is absolutely huge, and imaging is on point. Treble is detailed with wonderful extension, and no harshness at all. If you had someone sit in front of this blindfolded, they would believe they were listening to a 250 dollar headphone amp.


----------



## martoediefroets

Please share some pictures of the Burson V6 in the NX3s.


----------



## ZolaIII

DW75 said:


> I definitely know that the LME49720NA that comes in the NX3S is a fake. I took the opamp out, and tested out one of my own LME49720NA opamps in the unit, which I know are authentic. The improvement in sound quality was immediate. I am very aware of how the LME family of opamps sound, and I own several of them. This includes several of the LME49710NA, LME49710HA (metal can), LME49720NA, LME49720HA (metal can), and LME49990MA. On an interesting note though, I ended up testing out one of my LME49720HA metal can opamps on an adapter in the amp this evening. It is a shame that it is not possible to use one of these in the amp with the cover completely closed. The LME49720HA metal can takes the NX3S to the next level. The difference in sound quality is excellent. Tighter, faster, and more detailed bass, wider soundstage, better instrument separation, better imaging, cleaner and more articulate treble, and far more realistic vocals.


Advice is to put a 2mm layer of graphite (sheet or simply transformer varnish & graphite powder couple of layers) on LME49720 that you own and it will be the same as HA version with shielding which can't get in to close it.


----------



## DW75

I ended up testing out my OPA2111KP opamp in my NX3S as well. This opamp is a total winner to use with the unit and I highly recommend it. As a few people here already know, the LME49720NA that comes inside this unit is a fake. The treble with that fake opamp is a grainy and harsh mess and bass is loose. This is not at all how any LME chips should sound. I compared it with a couple of my authentic LME49720NA ones I have at home here and the difference was obvious.


----------



## DW75

Out of all mine that I have tested so far, the best sounding opamp that you can fit inside the NX3S with the cover fully on is the OPA2111KP. I have a couple of OPA2228 opamps here, which are also good opamps. I have not tried them in this unit yet, but it is unlikely they will be better sounding in there than the OPA2111KP.


----------



## Alberto01 (Jul 23, 2020)

BubisUK said:


> Hi, what amplifier is this? Thank you.


I found out about your question a few days ago. Every so often the Head-Fi server stops sending me e-mails about new posts on the threads where I am subscribed. Go figure.

This amplifier is the XU09. You can get it for less than $25 (including shipping, of course). TDN+N=0.0003% according to its specifications.

Even though it doesn't seem as clean as TDN+N=0.0003%, my XU09 has a clean enough output to add value to the sound coming from my FiiO BTR3, which is considered a device with a very clean output. My take is that if you get an XU09 (that is not defective), the worst that you will think of it would be "this is a very good amp for the asking price".

The XU09 comes with 2 x OPA2604. I replace those back and forth with NE5532Ps depending on the source and the earphone cables that I am using at the time. A full battery charge lasts about 7.5 hours.


----------



## DW75

I ended up getting a Fiio A5 amp a couple weeks ago. It is an excellent upgrade in sound and power output from the NX3S, which was expected.


----------



## DW75

Not sure if anyone here is looking for a good step up in sound from the NX3S, but the Topping NX5 and Fiio A5 are very difficult to get these days. I ended up getting the A5 from a store in Vancouver who had just one left in stock. They are not easy to find these days.


----------



## Sandiego77

Got curios about OPA2111KP, but can't find where to buy it, except few stores for 40 €. Seeing messages its discarded. That's sad cause bought NE5532Ps for 1.2€


----------



## Brad57

Magicman74 said:


> Thanks for the tip, I didn't have the 5532 on hand so ordered one.  Ive heard this opamp many times before, as most of us have.   It's very old and was mostly used in old desk that music guys used back in the 70s' From memory it is a very "Musical" chip.  I'm still found of the LT1364, so if its even better that would be a plus...


Can OPA 1612 be used instead of ne5532. I think it's newer so I presume it's better.


----------



## Brad57

Varmintbaby said:


> Yes you can swap those out. but look them up and see if they are dual or single op amps. You want to make sure you put the right type in the slots. Good luck!


Is it possible to use opa 1612 or opa 1622.


----------



## DW75

Two good choices would be OPA1612 and OPA1642.


----------



## Brad57

DW75 said:


> Two good choices would be OPA1612 and OPA1642.


Will the opa 1612 produce ocillation


----------



## DW75

I do not currently own any OPA1612 opamps, so I can't test. I no longer own the NX3S either. I sold it after I got my Fiio A5 amp.


----------



## Brad57

DW75 said:


> I do not currently own any OPA1612 opamps, so I can't test. I no longer own the NX3S either. I sold it after I got my Fiio A5 amp.


Is fiio A5 better than topping nx3s?


----------



## DW75

Yes, it is a full step up in sound quality from the NX3S. The NX3S competes against the Fiio A3. The Fiio A5 goes against the Topping NX5.


----------



## Sandiego77 (Sep 19, 2020)

DW75 said:


> Yes, it is a full step up in sound quality from the NX3S. The NX3S competes against the Fiio A3. The Fiio A5 goes against the Topping NX5.


Why nx5 is better? Spec: NX3s output of 545 mW at 32 ohms and NX5 has 285 mW at 32 ohms? Gain nx3s 8.8 vs nx5 8.9


----------



## JasonLucas

Alberto01 said:


> Thank, you!
> 
> I didn't know that there were fake op amps. I am glad that I asked you before buying.


What happens if you get a fake, I pulled a ne5532 from a cheap chifi board and put it in my nx3s and it sounds way better, so does that mean I have a legit one?


----------



## DW75 (Nov 22, 2020)

The LME49720NA that is in every NX3S amp is fake. I tested the one in there against a few of my LME49720NA opamps I have. The ones I own are all authentic. The sound quality across all of mine is the same. The fake one in the NX3S has a completely different and worse sound. I am not sure what opamp is actually in the Topping, but it is definitely not a real 49720.


----------



## JasonLucas

DW75 said:


> The LME49720NA that is in every NX3S amp is fake. I tested the one in there against a few of my LME49720NA opamps I have. The ones I own are all authentic. The sound quality across all of mine is the same. The fake one in the NX3S has a completely different and worse sound. I am not sure what opamp is actually in the Topping, but it is definitely not a real 49720.


Ok, I was talking about if my ne5532 was
A fake or not but you’re saying the toppings have fake chips? They seem pretty good about qc to me 🤔


----------



## Mori511

Hello, has anyone use Nx3s with Muses01 here and encounter a radio like frequency sound accompanied by very noticeable harsh static? I just recently got Muses01 and wanted to know whether the Op Amp is compatible with this Amplifier or the Muses01 is defective. 
Also the Op Amp Im currently using is Muses8920 and shows no sign of problem though.


----------



## JasonLucas

Is your muses legit? Where did you get it


----------



## Mori511 (Dec 6, 2020)

China apparently, order from my local online shopping service (shopee.com.my). It is aliexpress for south east asian country. The seller item claims to be original. And it does look kinda legit with grayish washout logo.
Defect muses01 on Nx3s or incompatibility?


----------



## JasonLucas

Mori511 said:


> China apparently, order from my local online shopping service (shopee.com.my). It is aliexpress for south east asian country. The seller item claims to be original. And it does look kinda legit with grayish washout logo.
> Defect muses01 on Nx3s


I’ve been told not to buy op amps from aliexpress, so many fakes.


----------



## Mori511

JasonLucas said:


> I’ve been told not to buy op amps from aliexpress, so many fakes.


Yeah, its like gacha. You either get fake or there is legit one there. I was lucky with my Muses 9820 and Ne5532. Both works wonderfully in this amp.


----------



## Mori511

baskingshark said:


> Hi @Mori511 I asked a friend who is into op amps, he says NX3s can't supply 9V. So it looks like underpowering going on.


So some kind fellas able to lent me few hands. If it's the case as stated as above then Muses01 isn't compatible with Nx3s. And I just realized that other Muses (8820,9920, 02) are power efficient, hence why I was able to drive my Muse8920. 
But.... I also heard some people had used Muses01 on this particular amp, so I'm kinda somewhat in the Impasse now. I need to hear more people to test this case.


----------



## Con Par

SO guys after all what do you suggest for a good swap on the op amp?


----------



## tmb821

Burson v6i dual vivid sounded amazing in it, too bad there is a slight fitment issue...😂


----------



## tmb821

I run the ne5532p in mine. Also run the same thing in my xDuoo xd05 plus. I like the 5532 I guess.


----------



## Con Par

tmb821 said:


> I run the ne5532p in mine. Also run the same thing in my xDuoo xd05 plus. I like the 5532 I guess.


is the Muses8920 a better amp?


----------



## tmb821

Con Par said:


> is the Muses8920 a better amp?


I don’t know. I have never heard one.


----------



## Alberto01

What is the op-amp that has given you the sweetest tone that isn't too big to keep your NX3S inside its enclosure/shell?


----------



## DW75

Burson Audio V6 Vivid Dual (can't close unit), LME49720HA Metal Can (can't close unit), LME49860NA, OPA1612, and OPA2111KP are all good upgrades.  Do not buy any of these on EBAY from China sellers. They will all be fakes. The OPA1642 is an ideal choice if you are looking for a neutral opamp with a hint of warmth to the mids. It pairs perfectly with the NX3S. If you want a neutral opamp with more dynamics, and a more punchy bass response, the OPA2111KP is an excellent option. The Burson Audio V6 Vivid Dual makes this unit sound like a 250 dollar headphone amp, but you can't close the unit with it installed. The OPA1612 or OPA2111KP would be the best choice for standard sized opamps.


----------

